# Other Pythons > Morelia >  GTP pictures?

## Raptor

Hey all. My friend and I are having to do powerpoints for biology class. We had to select certain animals, do research, have pictures, etc. My friend picked the GTP and I offered to do some research for him.

Question is, are any breeders willing to let him use pictures of your animals for his powerpoint? You'd receive full credit. Name/business name and website. The image would be resized to fit in the powerpoint, but if desired, I'd be more than happy to place your name/business name at the bottom of the image.

I'd be interested in an image that sets the snake in a natural looking environment, so lots of foliage and such. It probably would be great if I could get both a juvenile and an adult image.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## TheShortBus

google images & kingsnake ftw

----------


## Raptor

This is a college assignment. If we randomly yank images we could get in trouble and get points docked, as it stands, we both need all the points we can get.

----------


## TnT Reptiles

Here ya go!

----------


## TnT Reptiles

And one more.

----------


## Raptor

Wow. I really like that first one. The assignment isn't due til Dec. 1st and my friend and I will be working on it next week. I don't know if I'll get any more pictures, but if I don't/I decide to use yours, what do you want me to credit you as? We have to cite our sources regardless lol.

----------


## hawaiianice99

What locale are those? jayapura?

----------


## Lucas339

> What locale are those? jayapura?


unless he went and collected it directly from jayapura, there is no way of telling.

----------


## jason79

I have a friend that has a breeding pair of Kafiau/Canary Chondro's I will see if he will let me get some pics for you.

----------


## DavidG

be specific when you ask for pictures  :Very Happy:  if you want more a more naturalistic look its still pretty warm here. I can go take you some. The yellow neos are no longer yellow, but I have a red baby I can put next to an adult.

----------


## DavidG

double post. sorry about all the copies of pics, meant to paste a different link.

----------


## juddb

> 


David whats the story with these animals?  The last one??? Highland, cyclop???

----------


## DavidG

> David whats the story with these animals?  The last one??? Highland, cyclop???


Top secret Judd.  :Very Happy:  

cyclopes.

----------


## juddb

The black and blue is nice :Good Job:   Also im really liking the cyclop types now adays too.

----------

